# S gauge train track



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm trying to get my 1960 American Flyer steam loco operating for my grandson. I have the layout built for my den. I am in need of S gauge track. My question is what track would you use? I will need close to 100 ft. It will be mounted on plywood. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you want sectional track the original Gilbert AF will be the cheapest and the most durable. Assuming you will have long straight sections GarGraves 3' flex track can be used for them. It interchanges with the AF track. Gilbert AF turnouts are durable, will work well and have a power routing feature to power off sidings and passing tracks automatically. GarGraves also makes a sectional track system with matching turnouts.
Both MTH (formerly SHS) and Lionel make new more realistic track with integrated plastic roadbed. It will be more expensive. The Lionel FasTrack has far more variety of sizes, crossings, turnouts than the SHS system. I like the appearance of the MTH track best but it is hard to beat the price and reliability of the original Gilbert track. The Lionel track is now widely used and they make enough different pieces that no cutting is required for odd size spaces in the track plan.


----------



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks Tom, that's exactly the info I am looking for. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope you and your grandson enjoy the layout.
I left out Pikemaster track which was made by Gilbert in the early 1960's as a cheap alternative. It has a smaller radius so not all engines will work on it and it is not durable. if you come across any I recommend you pass it up as a choice.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Larry, I have only been building layouts for my grandchildren for about 5 years. I am using original American Flyer track and switches as I believe they work well with the accessories, i.e. log loaders, cows, etc. The grandchildren really like to do some hands on. They love the cows. Listen to these guys as they really know about American Flyer.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Dooper, years ago I lived in Woodridge, then later in Wheaton. It was nice being close to the DuPage monthly train shows during my collecting years. Here is a picture of one years layout in the Wheaton house. 









Here is one from the 70's in the Woodridge house in my son's bedroom. Decorating tastes have changed!









Lastly here is last years layout.


----------



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the great info. The most I have ever done was put the train up every year at Christmas. My grandson has always enjoyed it so we have decided to go a little more elaborate. I thought I had better get some answers from people who know so I don't make as many mistakes as normally do. Thanks Larry


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Tom, I love your "temporary wiring" system in Wheaton. I guess I can rest my case about how grandchildren (and Adults) love to have buttons to push. Thanks for sharing.
Al


----------

